# Norwegian: overhodet ikke en habil skigåer



## Grefsen

Hva er noen av de mulige engelske oversettelser for følgende setningen?

Jeg er overhodet ikke en habil skigåer.

Jeg var ikke kjent med ordene "overhodet" og "habil" og fant disse oversettelsene i Lexin online ordbok:

*overhodet* - _on the whole, at all_

*habil* - competent; skilful (skillful USA), adroit

Her er mitt forsøk:

_I am not at all a competent skier._

På forhånd takk for hjelpen!


----------



## Svenke

Perfect!

Svenke


----------



## raumar

Ja - men jeg kan legge til at "skigåer" må være en "cross-country skier".


----------



## Grefsen

Svenke said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Svenke


Takk for positive tilbakemeldinger, *Svenke*! 



raumar said:


> Ja - men jeg kan legge til at "skigåer" må være en "cross-country skier".


 Hva er forskjellen mellom å bruke "langrennsløper" og "skigåer" til å bety "cross-country skier?"


----------



## raumar

Skillet er kanskje ikke helt skarpt. Men slik jeg bruker begrepene, er dette forskjellen: 

En _langrennsløper_ driver med idretten langrenn, og deltar i konkurranser:






En _skigåer_ bruker skiene til å gå på tur: 






En _skiløper _kan være begge deler. 

Godt nytt år!


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> En _skiløper _kan være begge deler.
> 
> Godt nytt år!


Takk for en fantastisk forklaring med bilder! 

Godt nytt år til deg også!


----------



## basslop

Etter å tenkt på dette noen dager:
Kan det det engelske "skier" også bety en som bedriver alpint? På norsk skiller vi altså mellom å gå og å løpe på ski og når det gjelder alpint heter det vel å kjøre på ski. Raumar skriver at skiløper kan brukes om både konkurranse og tur. I tillegg er det mange som også inkluderer alpint i dette ordet. Hvis svaret på mitt spørmål er ja, så er vel strengt tatt "skier" synonymt med "skiløper".


----------



## raumar

basslop said:


> Kan det det engelske "skier" også bety en som bedriver alpint?



Ja, jeg mener det. Det var i hvert fall derfor jeg ville oversette "skigåer" som "cross-country skier", og ikke bare "skier".


----------



## Grefsen

Takk for svaret *basslop* og *raumar*. 



Grefsen said:


> Hva er noen av de mulige engelske oversettelser for følgende setningen?
> 
> Jeg er overhodet ikke en habil skigåer.
> 
> Jeg var ikke kjent med ordene "overhodet" og "habil" og fant disse oversettelsene i Lexin online ordbok:
> 
> Her er mitt forsøk:
> 
> _I am not at all a competent skier._
> 
> På forhånd takk for hjelpen!


Her er min reviderte oversettelse:

_I'm not a very competent cross-country skier._


----------



## raumar

Jeg tror du bør begynne setningen på samme måte som i post #1: _I am not at all a competent... _

Som Svenke skrev, fungerer dette bra.


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> Jeg tror du bør begynne setningen på samme måte som i post #1: _I am not at all a competent..._


What I meant to suggest is that "I'm not a very competent..." sounds like a more natural translation equivalent of _"Jeg er overhodet ikke en habil..."_ even though "I am not at all a competent..." is a much better literal translation.  Sorry for not being more clear with my previous post.


----------



## raumar

I see. Of course,  you know better than me how to write a natural English sentence. Nevertheless, the problem is that "I'm not a very competent..." looks like a weaker statement than _"Jeg er overhodet ikke en habil..."_ The word _overhodet _is quite categorical. 

How about "I am definitely not a competent...". Would that work?


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> I see. Of course,  you know better than me how to write a natural English sentence. Nevertheless, the problem is that "I'm not a very competent..." looks like a weaker statement than _"Jeg er overhodet ikke en habil..."_ The word _overhodet _is quite categorical.


 Great point!   If I wanted to write "I'm not a very competent..." _på norsk, _would the following be correct?

"Jeg er ikke en veldig habil..."



raumar said:


> How about "I am definitely not a competent...". Would that work?


Yes, this is an excellent suggestion! 

Tusen takk, *raumar*!


----------



## raumar

Grefsen said:


> If I wanted to write "I'm not a very competent..." _på norsk, _would the following be correct?
> 
> "Jeg er ikke en veldig habil..."



It's correct, but maybe not the most natural thing to say. "_Veldig_" is mostly used in informal contexts - and may even sound a bit childish. I don't think it fits well with "_habil_". You could replace "_veldig_" with "_særlig_", but the most natural is maybe just "_Jeg er ingen habil ..._" (without the "very").


----------

